# This year: I'm a pro-haunter



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

A local non-profit in the autism community has accepted my proposal of designing and running a haunt this year for them. Details still need to be discussed and decided but the general idea is a haunt, operated by Autistics. It's going to have some unique challenges due to Autistics being more sensitive to certain stimuli but I'm confidant that I can design a middle ground that will scare the pants off anyone and yet still be tolerable by my awesome underlings(yay i have underlings!) 

Any advice on running a pro haunt, ideas on design, links, and what not is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That's awesome GC ... do keep us posted!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might start by reading through this thread - it covers a lot of issues that you may also have to address in your area:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23720

I trust the local non-profit will provide good guidance on potential issues associated with autism and public venues. Your biggest risk is a major meltdown, so trained personnel need to be available to assist if that happens.

There are a number of web sites that discuss dealing with special needs individuals in public places, so spending some time browsing those sites would be useful from a personnel management point of view.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah I'm super excited. Thanks for the link Roxy and yeah a meltdown is possible so I definitely need to keep that in mind. I'm not sure yet how to prevent that when it comes to patrons but for my actors I'll definitely have a nice quiet(as possible with a haunt in the next room), darkened break room they can chill out in and I'd like to have some stimming toys for them to concentrate on for a bit before coming back into the haunt if they are able to, which is why we will probably need more actors than an average haunt so they can have shorter more tolerable shifts.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats! That sounds like it will be a really rewarding challenge. Kudos to you for taking it on!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations, GothicCandle!

How did you convince the charity to partner with you? Did you do some kind of presentation or proposition?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good luck with that.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a few friends who have autistic kids. They all seem to have issues with loud noises, crowded rooms/areas, flashing lights, and bright colors (in abundance). Whether those traits hold true for all, or even many with autism, they are things you really need to watch or be aware of.
Autism doesn't effect everyone (with it) the same, and it can vary greatly in severity, so each person needs to be up to whatever their particular part or area is dealing out.
Best of luck on this.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, Things didn't work out. There was some budgeting issues, technical issues and trouble finding a location to rent, so this year there wont be a haunt with the charity, but they are hopeful that next year we might be able to put together something. As for me, this has just been the push I need to figure out how to do my own pro-haunt with or without a charity to back me. Wish me luck!


----------

